# PPTPd und Probleme mit HTTPS



## DaRealMC (8. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mit diesem HowTo https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-your-own-vpn-with-pptp auf einem Debian-Server einen PPTPd installiert.

Prinzipiell funktioniert es, ich kann mich damit verbinden und darüber surfen. Doch bei einigen HTTPS-Transfers bekomme ich einen Timeout. Während GoogleMail problemlos geht, werden z.B. bei Twitch einzelne Dateien (Bilder, Scripte, Streams) nicht geladen.

apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
apt-get install ca-certificates
haben keinen Erfolg gebracht. Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## sheel (8. April 2015)

Der Link ist wohl nicht der Richtige


----------



## DaRealMC (8. April 2015)

Oh, zum Glück war es nichts verwerfliches


----------

